# Enabling code retrofit Servotronic EPS



## izen (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You would have to get the code issued by BMW. and then it can be Imported and Activated using E-Sys.


apart from FSC check, how does it tell this option is now active? any additional instrument sign or just a lighter steering effort with a less road feel?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izen said:


> apart from FSC check, how does it tell this option is now active? any additional instrument sign or just a lighter steering effort with a less road feel?


No visual indication that I know of.


----------



## cedchung (May 11, 2011)

has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

What's the benefit of having servotronic enabled? Variable heaviness? I have an F30 320i and according to vin decoder I don't have 216.
Many people say that all F30s come with variable steering heaviness but I don't think I have this.

Anyone figure this out? Coding is all I need?

Shawn,
If I purchase the FSC codes, will they send me a file or just numbers? Can I use esys to inject the FSC codes?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know much about EPS.

On my F10, I have EPS. and there is an EPS Module in my SVT, which indicates hardware is needed.

My car does not have Option 216, nor an EPS FSC Code, presumably because EPS is standard on all F10's.

However, I know of these EPS FSC Codes: 

EPS - SA216
AC Servotronic EPS X3 (F25) 00830001
AC Servotronic EPS 1 Series, 3 Series (E8x, E9x) 00840001

I have no idea how EPS is handled on an F30.

If an FSC Code is required, and you can actually get it, you can Import and Activate it with E-Sys. You still may need hardware though you do not have.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I have EPS FSC on my F30. 

On a related note, I got into a new 328i GT loaner today, fully optioned with 18 miles on it. Steering is so loose and much lighter on comfort than my car. I had to put it in sports mode to tighten it up a bit and be closer to my steering feel. I hope my car doesn't turn into this after the software update.


----------



## bmw0510 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone knows how to Import FSC and Activate using E-Sys? What's meaning about AppID ?Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

See my post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7378290&postcount=2


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

I read that Servotronic is standard in the US. Then FSC code may not be available in US dealers, right?

I was browsing etk.cc and just found that there's no difference between servotronic steering box and standard one. However the VSS box is different. Maybe all I need is FSC code.

Does anyone know how this FSC code is delivered? Will they just give me numbers? Or a file?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The FSC Code is a digital file, and it must be Imported and Activated in EPS Module, and then car Coded.


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The FSC Code is a digital file, and it must be Imported and Activated in EPS Module, and then car Coded.


I see but how is this file delivered to the customer? Is it a hard copy like a CD or flash drive?

Where and how can I check if I already have this file?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is downloadable from BMW Server by dealer. He can copy it to DVD, Flash Drive, or email it to you.

PM me your short VIN (last 7).


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

PM sent.

If I decide to purchase the codes, can I use it if I decide to upgrade to VSS?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I presume so, but I do not know with certainty.


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyway to find it out?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ask your dealer.


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a chance. This guys don't even know VSS exists. =/
It's not offered here because we have terrible roads and high steering ratios tend to transfer the imperfections to the steering wheel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, maybe someone with the knowledge will chime in here.


----------



## marcoac14 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hope so =)


----------



## Hitcher73 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Any luck?*

Did someone actually find where to buy the FSC code and did it work to program it?
Hope to hear from someone, because I want to upgrade my F3x with servotronic.

\S


----------



## RanS (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I saw your post on another website: http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13973038&postcount=9

You mentioned there that your FSC code for your BMW Apps gets cancelled every time you car went for programming.

Why this wouldn't be a problem with the Servotronic option as you mentioned here?

What is exactly the difference between these 2 retrofits then?



shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA/P pulls FA from Car, so if FA is updated with Option 216 and FA is written to VCM, then ISTA/P should treat it same as it was a factory option.


----------



## __mkw (Sep 1, 2014)

Is it possible to obtain FSC code for EPS in car which is factory equipped with:
S2VLA Variable Sport steering ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RanS said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I saw your post on another website: http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13973038&postcount=9
> 
> ...


None. My original FA Date for my car is before Option 6NR is valid, so unless my FA Date is also changed in addition to having 6NR in it, it is a problem.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Shawn, can give me the link to generate FSC for servotronic pld


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Hi Shawn, can give me the link to generate FSC for servotronic pld
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, there is no such thing. The only FSC Code that can be generated outside of BMW AG is a map FSC Code. All other FSC Codes must be issued by BMW AG and signed with their Private Encryption Key. As I recall, EPS was expensive too, around $450 USD.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Noted, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,
I have installed new steering gear in my car F21 118d 2013
The donor steering gear is newer then the car.
I try installed repair FSC for EPS but I get this issue:
INVALID_FSC_CREATION_DATE
How can I delete old FSC from EPS?
Thanks


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

Mateos said:


> Hi,
> I have installed new steering gear in my car F21 118d 2013
> The donor steering gear is newer then the car.
> I try installed repair FSC for EPS but I get this issue:
> ...


I think it should work fine with Servotronic disabled...

Did your car originally have normal steering (standard equipment), variable steering a.k.a. Servotronic (216) or sport variable steering (2VL)?
Did donor car originally have normal steering (standard equipment), variable steering a.k.a. Servotronic (216) or sport variable steering (2VL)?


----------



## maskim (Nov 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> A lot. Around $450 USD.


Hi Shawn!

Could you please send me link to the shop where I can buy FSC codes for Servotronic.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maskim said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could you please send me link to the shop where I can buy FSC codes for Servotronic.
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## GustavoRV (Apr 6, 2013)

maskim said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could you please send me link to the shop where I can buy FSC codes for Servotronic.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Shaw, can you send to me the link to buy the FSC EPS servotronic?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GustavoRV said:


> Hi Shaw, can you send to me the link to buy the FSC EPS servotronic?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## anthony_harvey (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Shawn I'm looking to buy the FSC code EPS servotronic. Would you be able to send me the link please?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anthony_harvey said:


> Hi Shawn I'm looking to buy the FSC code EPS servotronic. Would you be able to send me the link please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


PM sent.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

klil said:


> Originally Posted by Mateos View Post
> Hi,
> I have installed new steering gear in my car F21 118d 2013
> The donor steering gear is newer then the car.
> ...


My car and the donor have S216. 
Thanks


----------



## Smurfidi (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
I want to upgrade to SA216 aswell. My local dealer refuses to sell the FSC. Would you be so kind to send me the link to the page where I can buy the FSC?

Thank you very much!

Best regards,
Christoph


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Smurfidi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I want to upgrade to SA216 aswell. My local dealer refuses to sell the FSC. Would you be so kind to send me the link to the page where I can buy the FSC?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## montuno (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello Shawn, thanks for your support in several forums! 

Can I get the link to the site to purchase the FSC codes for servotronic activation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

montuno said:


> Hello Shawn, thanks for your support in several forums!
> 
> Can I get the link to the site to purchase the FSC codes for servotronic activation?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## kdkalin3 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

I have a euro 320d gt and am really interested in adding the servotronic option.
Can you please send me the link from which i can order the code.
Newbie question but how exactly is the code entered in the system? 

Thanks in advance


----------

